# دورات مجانية فى الهندسة القيمية وادارة المشاريع الاحترافية



## م هيثم المنسى (18 مايو 2011)

دورات مجانية فى الهندسة القيمية وادارة المشاريع الاحترافية 
على هذا الموقع 

http://www.aldarayn.com/ar/2011-04-25-13-49-38​


----------



## safys (18 مايو 2011)

الف شكر يا هندسة 
بصراحة رئع جدا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (28 مايو 2011)

مستنين دوره بريمافيرا مع حضرتك هناك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (29 مايو 2011)

*ان شاء الله*



فتحي عبدالغنى قال:


> مستنين دوره بريمافيرا مع حضرتك هناك




ان شاء الله قريبا يا هندسة


----------



## hema weka (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## hmt241 (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومستنين دوره برامافيرا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *​


----------



## boushy (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا واكرمك بفضله*


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engawyyy (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (6 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 يوليو 2011)

*مستنين دوره بريمافيرا 6 مع حضرتك هنا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عطيةحسن (13 يناير 2012)

الف الف الف الف شكر بالرغم اني مش لاقي هندسة القيمة


----------

